# my maltese foster



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is the little maltese I picked up yesterday. He was a breeder's dog that was discovered to be sterile. Of course, he was useless to them then. He is 3 years old and weighs 5 pounds. When his hair comes in, he will be adorable. I am working on getting him comfortable around people. He is super fine with my dogs.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, he is cute!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

What a sweetie, he is a lucky boy!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, he's going to be even cuter when he gets some hair. It sure looks like they didn't take very good care of him. Sometimes I just despise breeders like that.







I guess I just believe these dogs should be pampered like we pamper our Spoiled Maltese!  PurePaws shampoos and conditioners, daily grooming, high quality food, etc.

I am so happy you have him now and can make a proper SM out of him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the little guy is lucky you took him away from her and he is lucky he was sterile because it looks like he hasn't had a great life so far. He is a "frog" now but I bet he'll turn in to a "prince" in a short time.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a darling little guy!!

I'm sure you'll do a good job with him.. I know i give great credit to Naddie's foster Moms... theycertainly gave her security and confidence and allowed her to blossom into a happy little girl!

Terry, Angel Missy, and Nadia


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww....what a cutie!!!!!! Glad he found you!!!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

The picture makes him look at his worst because of the wet legs. I gave him a good bath last night but he still has that kennel smell







. I know it will take several washing to get him smelling good. With the 7 teeth being pulled I am softening his food for a few days. He really is sweet; He just doesn't know how to be loved. I am going to change all of that!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just realized how it must sound when I say breeder's dog. I mean a puppymill breeder's dog. I don't mean to imply that all breeder's dogs are mistreated. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Oct 6 2005, 08:38 AM
> *Here is the little maltese I picked up yesterday.  He was a breeder's dog that was discovered to be sterile.  Of course, he was useless to them then.  He is 3 years old and weighs 5 pounds.  When his hair comes in, he will be adorable.  I am working on getting him comfortable around people.  He is super fine with my dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ohhh what a cutie, thats great he has you to take care of him


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I think he's adorable. Anyone would be crazy not to want him. And I'm sure he will be learning very quickly how good it is to be loved and to return the love. He's lucky to have you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm so happy he has you to love him.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww he is a cutie







The poor little guy probably never had anyone to love him till he found you and I am very sure he will become very loving and responsive once he gains full trust in you. You are his angel who rescued him from a terrible life by the looks of it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

He's a very lucky boy indeed! to have you. He's a very nice looking boy and will be beautiful in no time with your loving care. What's his name? Are you keeping him or just fostering for now?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's one lucky guy!! Have you fostered puppymill dogs before or is this your first time?

EDIT: I read your post in the Rescue session so I answered my own question!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww...another baby that needs lots of TLC--he is a doll!







He's so lucky you came into his life.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 6 2005, 12:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They said his name was Nick, but I don't think he knows it. I am just fostering him for now. I know I will get very attached, but I hope to find him his own perfect home. My husband says I have enough with my 2 maltese, 1 sheltie, and a cat. I would like for him to go to someone that already has a small dog so he can have a playmate.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...so cute!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, he is just wonderful! How lucky that you both found each other. Please keep us updated. I too would love to have another maltese but I don't know how well Lacey would adjust, as far as she is concerned she is the only baby of the family.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

He is a cutie pie!
My two were being bred, and could not produce healthy pups, and they threw them away like old shoes. They were terribly mistreated as well, and did not recognize their names when I got them.

He will come around with your loving. God Bless you for taking him and loving him!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Oct 9 2005, 12:09 AM
> *He is a cutie pie!
> My two were being bred, and could not produce healthy pups, and they threw them away like old shoes.  They were terribly mistreated as well, and did not recognize their names when I got them.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is encouraging. I have seen some positive signs since getting him 4 days ago. He has learned to climb stairs and sort of play with a toy thanks to my dogs. He is doing excellent going to the bathroom outside. Last night he didn't even bark once when I put him in his crate. I think he is figuring out that it is only for the night and then I come and get him out. He is starting to make eye contact with me and doesn't shiver when I pick him up. He has big eyes and I know he will be a real cutie when he gets some hair. I will keep everyone updated on his progress.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Please do keep us updated. I have a special place in my heart for the rescues that folks just throw away.

They have a harder time. They have more baggage, and some behavior probs.......but the are as loving and cute as the AKC champions!!!! (at least my two are, teehee)

I guess I am just a sucker for a cutie pie Maltese face...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My heart hurts just to think about the throw away dogs. You are so special and I admire what you do. There is just no way that I could rescue and then give up a puppy. Bless your heart!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab+Oct 9 2005, 08:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is encouraging. I have seen some positive signs since getting him 4 days ago. He has learned to climb stairs and sort of play with a toy thanks to my dogs. He is doing excellent going to the bathroom outside. Last night he didn't even bark once when I put him in his crate. I think he is figuring out that it is only for the night and then I come and get him out. He is starting to make eye contact with me and doesn't shiver when I pick him up. He has big eyes and I know he will be a real cutie when he gets some hair. I will keep everyone updated on his progress.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107879
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am happy to read that he is coming along!! I hope you share pics of him too--he is the cutest baby!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cutie pie!!







I hope things continue to go well for him and that you can find him the perfect home when the time comes


----------

